# Contacts disappearing from my iPhone?



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

iPhone 4s. iOS6.0.1

Over the past week, I would search for a contact number that I knew I had called before, and now it is missing. After several days of this, I see there I have 79 phone contacts. I know I had over 200 names a few weeks ago. What is going on? Any way to get them back?

I'm using an iMac, OSX10.6.8 at home.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Without seeing your device, it's difficult to diagnose a problem like this in a public forum. 

Are you using iCloud? Should those same 200 contacts be on your Mac or any other iOS device and are they there? Have you recently deleted them from your Mac or any of your other iOS devices?


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't use iCloud. I don't think it works with my iMac OSX10.6.8?

All my contacts still seem to be fine on my iMac. My iPhone and iMac have not been connected or synched. Not sure how to do that. I have no other Apple devices.

I'm starting to re-enter the missing contacts when I can and will monitor it. It's a pain though!

Not sure if this is related... My iPhone at home usually automatically connects through wi-fi, and through 3G when I am away from home. Lately when I choose my Network, it tells me "unable to join network" even though WiFi is ON in Settings. The Network icon shows locked with 3 bars. At the top left of the screen it shows - carrier, 3G, and 3-4 bars. 
When I shut off "Enable 3G" in Settings, I get No Service.

Is this a separate issue? Or are the loss of contacts connected? Very frustrating!


----------



## Dogz (Sep 4, 2009)

This happened to two of my friends this week too. They lost all their contacts. I tried to walk them through the possible solutions to get contacts back, but no luck. I believe they both have iphone 4 and not 4s


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

When I Message, I see that all my contacts are listed. But not in my PHONE contact list.
Any idea why, and how to get them from one list to the other?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Check your email settings. See if you are syncing your contacts with an email service like hotmail or yahoo I don't think gmail does.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I came across a similar posted problem yesterday and I think it was Chris Breen's 911 Macworld page, and the solution was to delete their old Keychain Access settings for any MobileMe account, but I think they had also just switched to 10.8.2 from SL 10.6.8. Maybe related....??? But not sure. 

Edit:

Ouch, I just searched with your subject _Contacts disappearing from my iPhone_ and all kinds of hits. For both SL and ML users. Not very good. 

Edit 2:
I don't use or need iCloud, but it seems you can still access it with SL 10.6.8 and get your contacts there. 

Just do a search on _Snow Leopard 10.6.8 use icloud to sync contacts_ for methods and for Address Book 'contacts' etc.

It looks like this and his associated page gives instructions and things to avoid:
info : get iCloud on the officially unsupported OSX Snow Leopard | MacManus.nl


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Try to open contacts.. Click on groups at the top and click "show all contacts"


----------



## Raven (Aug 7, 2003)

Illusion... Wow! Problem solved! Too easy. Too funny. So Simple. 
Back to 624 contacts which I didn't even know I had that many.
Have a superb day! 
Thanks!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

WOW as you say, who would have guessed?


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

you are welcomed.

Those that have more than 1 contact lists should of known.

Anyways... i have a work ''personal'' iphone, and i like to keep my contact out of the company's exchange servers.. learnt to use multiple contact lists.


----------



## missypink942 (Aug 5, 2013)

there is products out there that can restore deleted data from phones, but you have to be careful and ensure you are buying from a reputable company. there is products from a company called enigma recovery based in the uk who specialise in this field. all lost or deleted messages and contacts and notes that I had was recovered safely and it wasn't expensive. maybe give them a ring for advice. I hadn't backed my data up and thought I would never get anything back, but I was pleasantly surprised


----------



## missypink942 (Aug 5, 2013)

hi there is also lots of products out there to recover lost mobile data, but you have to be careful who you buy it from. you need to find a reputable company who specialise in retrieving lost mobile data and it can actually be done quite easy and inexpensive. I used one that my cousin recommended called enigma recovery a uk firm who gave me excellent customer service. you can ring them for advice first if you wanted to. hope you solve your problem


----------

